# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > The Rumour Mill >  Double Death in Hollyoaks

## tammyy2j

Rumoured Spoiler

Baby Leah will die after taking an ecstasy tablet.

Ste's drug dealing will continue and also his abuse of Amy.

Leah's death finally pushes one of the Barnes family to eliminate Ste once and for all but who kills him? Is it Amy, Sarah or Mike

----------

lizann (08-05-2008), Pinkbanana (08-05-2008), sam23 (08-05-2008)

----------


## scooby101

What is it with killing babies.................. Isnt Charlie suppose to be killed off to. 
Seems like when one person die's everyone moarns, then another dies.

There have been some excellant storylines, but all these drug storylines are getting out of hand.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Dr. Tangliss

Not another baby death, after Grace I think Hollyoaks should leave it at that. One good thing at least Stu is going! :Cheer:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

I hope it stays a rumoured spoiler.

If it is true I predict Amy will kill Ste in the heat of the moment.

I agree with Dr T. They should stop at Grace.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Hollyoaks seem to be becoming a bit too reliant on killing characters off to create drama, anyone else noticing this lately?

----------


## Katy

yeah, it would be much better if she did take the ecstatcy tablet and the Amy realise what a scumbag Ste really is and do something else with thestory.

----------


## lizann

Does Mrs Barnes return?

I don't like Amy or Ste or Sarah so couldn't care less what happens to them maybe then can all die and leave baby Leah with Barnesy and Zoe.

BTW at the Soap Awards the actress who plays Amy at really short hair. Will this be put in a story maybe Ste cuts all her hair.

----------


## pinkles14

Spoiler

  Spoiler:    yeh it says in the inside soap mag that ste cuts Amy's ponytail off

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Spoiler
> 
>   Spoiler:    yeh it says in the inside soap mag that ste cuts Amy's ponytail off


omg that's horrible!

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Yeah he does. I watched one of those backstage videos and   Spoiler:    Amy has really short hair now. Like to the base of her neck. (It's on the Emma Rigby/Hannah Ashworth video)

----------

